# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Տնտեսական ազատություն և սոցիալական պատասխանատվություն

## Adriano

Նման վերնագրով կոնֆերանսի էի մասնակցում մի քանի օր առաջ : Շատ հետաքրքիր մտքերի փոխանակում եղավ: Ժողովին հիմնականում մասնակցում էին մի քանի թև ներկայացնող ուժեր`Գերմանիայից ժամանել էին երիտասարդ լիբերալները, որոնցից մի քանիսը ներկայացնում էր Գերմանիայի  իշխանական կուսակցություններից մեկը`FDP-ն, մյուս մասը մասնակիցների ներկայացնում էր ՀՀՇ երիտասարդական թևը, և վերջապես մի փոքր զանգված, որը ներկայացնում էր մեր խումբը ԳԱԱ Գիտությունների ակադեմիայի տնտեսագիտական ինտսիտուտն էր:
Ինչպես երևում է վերնագրից և մասնակիցների ուղղվածություններից թեման վերաբերում էր հիմնականում տնտեսական ազատություններին, տնտեսության խելամիտ լիբերալացմանըը: Ես այդ քննարկումից շատ բան սովորեցի և հիմա այստեղ ցանկանում եմ լսել նաև մնացածների կարծիքը: Առաջարկեմ այն հարցերը, որոնք առկա էին այդ քննարկումներին.
1.*տնտեսական ազատությունը և սեփականության իրավունքը:* Գերմանացիները այս հարցի շուրջ ներկայացրին իրենց երկրի փորձը, իսկ մերոնք ոչ այնքան բավարար ձևով պատասխանեցին սեփականության իրավունքի հետ կապված հարցերին որոնք վերաբերում էին ՀՀ-ին, թեման վերածելով խիստ քաղաքականացված զրույցի: Այ այստեղ իհարկե թեթև քաղաքականացնելով կցանկանայի ներկայացնեյինք մեր մոտ սեփականության իրավունքին վերաբերող կարծիքներըէինչ ձևեր կան, որ ձևրն է պետք պահպանել, ինչպես կարելի է ավելի ամրապնդել սեփականության իրավունքի գերակայությունը, ինչպես է դա ազդում ընդհանուր տնտեսական վիճակի վրա:
2.*տնտեսկան ազտության արդի խնդիրները ՀՀ-ում և նրանից դուրս,* այստեղ նշվում էր արդյոք տնտեսության որ ճյուղերը պետք է լիբերալացվեն, ինչ ձևով և այլն
3.*Պայքար պատասխանատվության համար, սոցիալական ազատականությունը 21-րդ դարում*, նշվում էր հասարկ մարդկանց կյանքի գրեթե բոլոր բնագավառների լիբերալացման մասին, հատկապես ընտրական համակարգի բարեփոխումների մասին, տնտեսույան լիբերալացման գործընթացին բնակչության մասնակցությանը:
4.*լիբերալների և պահպանողականների հակասությունները,* այստեղ հնչեցին լիբերալացմանը կողմ դեմ հարցեր:

----------

Jarre (12.10.2010), Արևածագ (13.10.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Նման վերնագրով կոնֆերանսի էի մասնակցում մի քանի օր առաջ : Շատ հետաքրքիր մտքերի փոխանակում եղավ: Ժողովին հիմնականում մասնակցում էին մի քանի թև ներկայացնող ուժեր`Գերմանիայից ժամանել էին երիտասարդ լիբերալները, որոնցից մի քանիսը ներկայացնում էր Գերմանիայի  իշխանական կուսակցություններից մեկը`FDP-ն, մյուս մասը մասնակիցների ներկայացնում էր ՀՀՇ երիտասարդական թևը, և վերջապես մի փոքր զանգված, որը ներկայացնում էր մեր խումբը ԳԱԱ Գիտությունների ակադեմիայի տնտեսագիտական ինտսիտուտն էր:
> Ինչպես երևում է վերնագրից և մասնակիցների ուղղվածություններից թեման վերաբերում էր հիմնականում տնտեսական ազատություններին, տնտեսության խելամիտ լիբերալացմանըը: Ես այդ քննարկումից շատ բան սովորեցի և հիմա այստեղ ցանկանում եմ լսել նաև մնացածների կարծիքը: Առաջարկեմ այն հարցերը, որոնք առկա էին այդ քննարկումներին.
> 1.*տնտեսական ազատությունը և սեփականության իրավունքը:* Գերմանացիները այս հարցի շուրջ ներկայացրին իրենց երկրի փորձը, իսկ մերոնք ոչ այնքան բավարար ձևով պատասխանեցին սեփականության իրավունքի հետ կապված հարցերին որոնք վերաբերում էին ՀՀ-ին, թեման վերածելով խիստ քաղաքականացված զրույցի: Այ այստեղ իհարկե թեթև քաղաքականացնելով կցանկանայի ներկայացնեյինք մեր մոտ սեփականության իրավունքին վերաբերող կարծիքներըէինչ ձևեր կան, որ ձևրն է պետք պահպանել, ինչպես կարելի է ավելի ամրապնդել սեփականության իրավունքի գերակայությունը, ինչպես է դա ազդում ընդհանուր տնտեսական վիճակի վրա:


Հար ջան, սեփականության երկու ձեւ չի՞, թե՞ խոսքը այլ բանի մասին է: Բիզնեսու՞մ



> 2.*տնտեսկան ազտության արդի խնդիրները ՀՀ-ում և նրանից դուրս,* այստեղ նշվում էր արդյոք տնտեսության որ ճյուղերը պետք է լիբերալացվեն, ինչ ձևով և այլն


Եվ նո՞ր բան ասացին: Ի՞նչ են առաջարկում: Իսկ ի՞նչ ճյուղի մասին են խոսում: Իսկ իրենց երկրում ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կան ազատության հետ կապված:



> 3.*Պայքար պատասխանատվության համար, սոցիալական ազատականությունը 21-րդ դարում*, նշվում էր հասարկ մարդկանց կյանքի գրեթե բոլոր բնագավառների լիբերալացման մասին, հատկապես ընտրական համակարգի բարեփոխումների մասին, տնտեսույան լիբերալացման գործընթացին բնակչության մասնակցությանը:


Սոցիալական ազատությունը հետաքրքիր բան է: Բայց ի՞նչ են ասում նոր ծրագիր կա, փող տալու են: 
Ներդրումներ կլինեն: :Xeloq:

----------


## Adriano

> Հար ջան, սեփականության երկու ձեւ չի՞, թե՞ խոսքը այլ բանի մասին է: Բիզնեսու՞մ
> 
> 
> Եվ նո՞ր բան ասացին: Ի՞նչ են առաջարկում: Իսկ ի՞նչ ճյուղի մասին են խոսում: Իսկ իրենց երկրում ի՞նչ խնդիրներ կան ազատության հետ կապված:
> 
> 
> Սոցիալական ազատությունը հետաքրքիր բան է: Բայց ի՞նչ են ասում նոր ծրագիր կա, փող տալու են: 
> Ներդրումներ կլինեն:



Հիմնականում խոսքը գնում էր սեփականության իրավունքների փնջին, ինչպես են այդ իրավունքների խումբը պաշտպանվում մեր մոտ, իրենց մոտ, հիմնական շեշտը դրվել էր մասնավորի ու պետական սեփականության վրա, հատկապես նշվեց խառը մասնավոր-պետական սեփականության մասին, արդյոք ինչպես կարելի է ընդգծել այդ սահմանները, որի դեպքում տնտեսական մեխանիզմը կսկսի առավել առողջ գործել:
Դե իրենց երկրում օրինակ խոսվում էր ճգնաժամի ընթացքում պետականացված մի քանի բանկերի մասին, որոնք նրանք ծայրահեղ ոչ ընդունելի են համարում, խոսվում էր նրա մասին որ անհրաժեշտ է բարձրացնել արհմիությունների դերը առավել թափանցիկ համակարգ ստեղծելու պետություն աշխատող փոխհարաբերություններում, խոսվում էր կանաչ տնտեսության ձևավորման խոչընդոտների մասին գերմանիայում, քանի որ այստեղ կարևորվում էր մասնավոր հատվածի դերը: Նոր բանը նա էր, որ մարդիկ մեծ հաճույքով ցանկանում էին կիսվել իրենց փորձով մասնավոր հատվածի ձևավորման ճանապարհին, հատկապես լիբերալ մոտեցումներով կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներում: Օրինակ առաջարկում էին լիբերալացնել տնտեսության գրեթե բոլոր ճյուղերը սկսած կապից վերջացրած էներգետիկան, սակայն վերահաստատելով որ պետության և մասնավոր սեփականության շատ նուրբ սահման գոյություն ունի:
Իսկ փող տալ չտալու մասին բան չասին, բայց խոսվեց, որ առանց թափանցիկ սեփականության իրավունքի, առանց պետականի և մասնավորի հստակ տարանջատման հնարավոր չէ ներդրումները ակտիվացնել, այ հետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ ըստ նրանց իհարկե Ղարաբաղի չլուծվածությունը ազդում է տնտեսության վրա, սակայն սա նախապայման պահելը տնտեսական զարգացման համար չափազանց վտանգավոր է ՀՀ համար: Խոսացին տնտեսական ազատության իդեքսի մասին, որով ՀՀ-ն բռնելա 105-107 տեղերը երևի մի 200 երկրի մեջ: Քննարկվեցին ներքաղաքական հարցեր, կանանց տղամարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները ինչպես գործազրկության, այնպես էլ աշխատավարձերի տեսանկյունից, Գերմանիայի դերի մասին կովկասում և այլն:

----------

Արևածագ (13.10.2010)

----------

